# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Turned out nice…


----------



## menuisierJC (Jan 16, 2021)

(1) Beautiful result!
(2) I like the idea of biscuits and drawbolts. Are you going to use glue for the final assembly?
(3) From your detailed drawing, it looks like the glass will be glued to the wall. Will you then attach the frame to the wall with glue?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks great. I like your tunnel trick for the molding. I've always cut the profile on the edge of a board and cut it off to get strips. Your way looks like a better choice.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool idea with the draw bolts.
Looking forward to more!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Outstanding LeRoy! Really nice work!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a huge mirror, you were fortunate to get the required timber. 
Great result!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great. Nice find on the walnut all in sequence.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Great idea on the draw bolts. Nice work.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank You All

*menuisierJC* Yes, I will glue the joints on site and will use Locktite 3x panel adhesive to mount the Frame

*Rich* I usually do it the same way as you, but lack of planning left me with cut offs to use for the trim….

I got lucky on the wood. Right place at the right time sort of deal.

I was going to use Maxifix fittings, 
I even ordered some, but they wouldn't get here until the 4th so I used what was on hand (draw bolts)

Thanks for looking and commenting…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks great. I can't even find walnut that long where i live.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Looks great. I can't even find walnut that long where i live.
> 
> - SMP


It actually came from Peterman's in Fontana, CA 
Paid 9.00 a bdft


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Got it put up the other day. Monday I will remove the high tech clamping system.
Seams weren't the best, for in field seams, but at least they were tight.




























Plugs are going to be changed to brown and I am going to make plate covers that match the frame.

Can't wait to see the mirror guys bring the mirror up the elevator…...


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Mirror was put in Friday.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks awesome, LeeRoy. Just what I'd expect from you.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

The photos don't do it or your craftsmanship justice.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

Well done. I always struggle with miters. Do you use a shooting board to dial them in?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Rich, Nothing fancy, it's just big.

The Designer decided to paint out the ugly grey on the rest of the cabinets, I don't think it will help much. They should have had me build them instead of some fancy cabinet shop in Palm Springs….

Yeah Crowie, I'm not much at taking pictures. The craftsmanship is basically 4 mitered corners, so not much justice to show anyway.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks Rich, Nothing fancy, it s just big.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You're too modest. And, the photos look fine. This isn't a photography forum.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Well done. I always struggle with miters. Do you use a shooting board to dial them in?
> 
> - MikeJ70


Thanks Mike,
Miters are straight off my Bosch sliding miter saw. 
Cut 1/16 bigger, then sneak up on it.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Thanks Rich, Nothing fancy, it s just big.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> ...


No, just truthful. Really, it's only straight boards with a mitered corner. No different than a picture frame.
In fact it is a picture frame…. just with a mirror, lol 
But thanks Rich, I always appreciate your comments.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Thanks Mike,
> Miters are straight off my Bosch sliding miter saw.
> Cut 1/16 bigger, then sneak up on it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


No kidding? Rumor around here says you can't do that with a sliding miter saw? Nope…they're only good for framing!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Thanks Mike,
> Miters are straight off my Bosch sliding miter saw.
> Cut 1/16 bigger, then sneak up on it.
> 
> ...


They're right you know. 
After I put the frame together I measured from corner to corner. Was 1/16 out of square.
I was going to burn it and start over, but I didn't have the time.

You can't count on machinery to be right. You have to make a cut, check it and make corrections if need be. Blaming a tool is just a bad excuse.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> No kidding? Rumor around here says you can t do that with a sliding miter saw? Nope…they re only good for framing!
> 
> - Tony_S


That's what "they" say. I even had one person try to tell me that I did not do a 5-cut square method on my Makita LS1013 after I said I did. It seemed odd at the time because I had done it and it worked. But hey, what do I know?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> After I put the frame together I measured from corner to corner. Was 1/16 out of square.
> I was going to burn it and start over, but I didn t have the time.
> - LeeRoyMan


 On a frame that small? Phht..You're such a hack 



> But hey, what do I know?
> - Rich


A hell of a lot more than "They".
"They" Do more talking than doing…talking doesn't make money, only doing. 
Can't is the dirtiest word.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Next up.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

> Next up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, just did something similar to my office. Check it out in my projects.


----------

